# Should I upgrade my power supply if I want to upgrade my other hardware?



## FreakshowGamer (Apr 19, 2010)

I posted here almost a year ago I think about an issue I was having, and somehow my power supply was brought up in the conversation, after sharing my power supply specs:

TurboLink Switching Power Supply LC-A420ATX









I was told that I should upgrade my power supply as it is too weak to power my video card. I took that into deep thought as I wanted to upgrade my computer at some point in the future, but I just wanted to check that if it was worth/required upgrading my power supply if I would like to get, for example, a better video card or more RAM?

My current specs are:
Windows 7 Ultimate x86
Manufacturer: ASRock
Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66ghz
600GB HDD
2GB RAM
nVidia GeForce 9500 GT 1024MB GFXRAM
Realtek HD Soundcard
I have one CD-ROM/DVD-/+RW combo disc drive, 7 USB inputs, multi-card reader, and LCD temperature display on the front.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

that power supply has 2 12V rails at 14A which is quite weak for any system

if you wish to have better performance you should get 2 more gigs of ram(compatible ram or preferably a new set of 2x2GB) and switch to a 64bit windows

if you wanna play games at better settings and bigger resolutions then you should get both ram and video card upgrades


of course before that you must get a better power supply, I'd recommend XFX 650W or corsair TX 650W


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Adding on devices such as HDD's, and adding additional RAM will creep up the power demand. Plus you need to take into account the inefficiencies of the PSU, which in that case might not even be 80% certified. Also comes in the degrading performance of the PSU, which if you are utilising a lot of the wattage, you will eventually find yourself overdoing it.

Graphic cards can make a significant change in power requirements, especially ones that require either one or two additional PCI power cords plugged into them on top of what the motherboard gives it. You should try and look at getting a PSU around close enough a time of when you know what kind of graphics card you are looking at getting.

PSU sticky is in my signature.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That PSU should be replaced regardless. It's poor quality and underpowered.
2GB of RAM is about the minimum for 7. A 2X2GB matched pair would be good. 
What hardware are you thinking about upgrading?


----------



## FreakshowGamer (Apr 19, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't want to switch to a 64-bit windows due to compatibility issues I have witnessed as he has a 64-bit computer. 

I use this computer mainly for gaming, video and image editing and internet browsing. 

I looked up your recommendations, and are you sure they're not extreme overkill? I have a tight budget so I was wondering if there was anything cheaper that I could get that would withstand maybe a GTX 560 and 4GB of RAM? I'd probably done with upgrading for a while if I could get those things along with a new power supply.

Also, would you recommend I get a tech expert at a local place to install these things for me? Because I'm not really sure how I would do that and I wouldn't be surprised if it was more complicated than unplugging and unscrewing a few things and then hooking up some new wires and fastening things back into place? :S


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

For a GTX 560 you need a minimum 650W good quality power supply, a 750W would be even better

the nvidia cards are quite power hungry and since the psu gradually gets weaker due to capacitor aging, you are better off with as much as you can afford

for image and video editing having a 64bit windows 7 would help a lot since with a 32bit you would be able to use just 3GB of ram, maybe 3.5 max

the power supply is the last place you want to cut the costs, it powers all other parts and if it dies, it can kill a few other components as well


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nothing suggested above is anywhere near overkill.
Your PSU is very poor quality and certainly not up to powering a GTX 560. 650W would be the minimum for a GTX 560.
You could stay with the 2GB of RAM to cut costs.
Replacing those parts isn't complicated but if you are hesitant you could go to a local PC shop.
Other than the ability to utilize all 4GB of the RAM there is no great advantage to 64 Bit OS and if cost is an issue adding another $100 to the budget would be a good thing to wait on.


----------



## FreakshowGamer (Apr 19, 2010)

If I was to install a new power supply it'd be pretty much required for me to follow an incredibly detailed visual step by step guide. xD Even then I might mess something up. Anyway, I might try to grab that Corsair one mentioned above. The thing I don't understand is the fan on the top of it. Does that fan face the roof of my computer or does it face down into the inside of the computer, so I'd be installing it upside down compared to the picture? xD That's such a stupid question because the fan would have no purpose if it was facing up and being clogged by the computer's roof. 

Is there any other restrictions I should take into account? Like would that power supply have a problem with fitting in my computer/being compatible with other things inside? Because that Corsair looks a hell of a lot bigger than the one I have now, or it might just look that way in the picture...


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

If you have a normal sized case with the psu at the top then the fan must be facing down, but if the case is a bigger model with the psu space at the bottom then you flip the psu and install it with the fan pointing upwards


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your present PSU is ATX so there shouldn't be any problem fitting another ATX. 
Your case appears to use a top mount so the PSU fan would face down. 
Before replacing a PSU, make notes and or take pics of the power connections.
Remove all power connections, remove the 4 screws holding the old PSU to the case, mount the new PSU and connect the new PSU wires using your notes/pics.


----------



## FreakshowGamer (Apr 19, 2010)

What could I possibly mess up in the process? Would I have to remove any other hardware in order to get that new power supply in?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Niram said:


> but if the case is a bigger model with the psu space at the bottom then you flip the psu and install it with the fan pointing upwards


This is actually incorrect. Although it is possible to mount with the fan facing upwards, it would take in more cool air if it faces downward. I've got my Corsair HX750w in a Cooler Master Elite 370 bottom mounted with the fan facing down and the case mounted on a wooden box sucking in cool air and not hotter air from inside the PC. Just make sure the fan hole for the PSU at the bottom has some type of filter, otherwise you'll get lots of dust in. I also clean my filters periodically.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

yes true, the bottom of the bigger cases usually have filters which the fan can blow air through

but there are the cheaper case models that do not have such a thing so the fan must be upwards


----------



## FreakshowGamer (Apr 19, 2010)

So I'm looking at the 650, 750 and 850 watt versions of the CORSAIR unit, and I've noticed only a slight price difference between each of them. So if I got the 850 version, would I be able to safely upgrade (if possible) to the most powerful things I could find until technology improved over the years? Just HOW powerful are each of the versions? Is 850 just crazy and unnecessary?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

If you don't need 850w then yes it will be crazy and unnecessary, unless you plan to upgrade later on again. The 850w I think might be the minimum to power the dual-gpu's from AMD and Nvidia namely the HD6990 and the GTX590, but in my opinion I'd rather go for something higher like this TX950w to me seems like a good deal and it's $20 more than the TX850: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX950 (CMPSU-950TX) 950W ATX12V v2.3/EPS12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply 

What Graphics card have you decided upon?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Top quality PSU cooling fans generally turn at minimal RPM's so the mounting orientation is really not that critical. 
The 850W Corsair will handle about any GPU out there.
It is overkill but that's not necessarily a bad thing. The PSU will only draw as much current as the PC components require and you can never have too much power.
If you do go 850W the XFX is the same SeaSonic built quality/warranty and About $25 less: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## FreakshowGamer (Apr 19, 2010)

If I was to upgrade to a new graphics card (won't be very soon) I'd probably choose the Nvidia GTX 560 Ti. I'm not sure if I could pair that up with my GeForce 9500 GT, but that'd be pretty cool if I could. xD Then I might get 4GB of RAM at some point and that might be the end of upgrading this computer before I go and buy an entirely new one in whatever year this happens. xD


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

FreakshowGamer said:


> If I was to upgrade to a new graphics card (won't be very soon) I'd probably choose the Nvidia GTX 560 Ti. I'm not sure if I could pair that up with my GeForce 9500 GT, but that'd be pretty cool if I could. xD Then I might get 4GB of RAM at some point and that might be the end of upgrading this computer before I go and buy an entirely new one in whatever year this happens. xD


The problem with dual gpu's is that they consume extra power, extra heat and extra issues. Pairing a GTX560ti with a 9500gt will gain nothing and it is not possible as the cards have to be in the same generation or range if the same rule applies like it does for ATI cards. I know for instance that you can only pair same models of ATI cards like 2x HD4xxx or 2 HD 5xxx and so on but not a HD5xxx and a HD4xxx series card together. One good GPU is always the best. Less issues.


----------



## FreakshowGamer (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, I guess I'd just stick to the one 560 Ti card then and the 4GB of RAM (since apparently that's my maximum capacity according to this system information program I found). So what should my voltage be for that?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

FreakshowGamer said:


> Oh, I guess I'd just stick to the one 560 Ti card then and the 4GB of RAM (since apparently that's my maximum capacity according to this system information program I found). So what should my voltage be for that?


Voltage for what? Are you referring to the required PSU power? 
For the 560ti, bare minimum 650W....more than adequate 750W.


----------



## FreakshowGamer (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll probably get the Corsair 750W. Thanks for helping. How urgent do you think it would be for me to get a new power supply? ASAP? Because I've had this computer since 2008 and it still didn't die o.o Is that a sign it might be 'almost done'?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

FreakshowGamer said:


> I'll probably get the Corsair 750W. Thanks for helping. How urgent do you think it would be for me to get a new power supply? ASAP? Because I've had this computer since 2008 and it still didn't die o.o Is that a sign it might be 'almost done'?


If it's been 3 years it's been long overdue. ASAP is the best. I'm surprised it hasn't stopped working at all running for so long under those conditions.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Johnny1982 said:


> Pairing a GTX560ti with a 9500gt . . . is not possible as the cards have to be in the same generation or range.


This only applies in a SLI/Crossfire configuration. You may always use two different graphics cards running separately. In fact, this is a non-issue if the OP is using the same motherboard as in his earlier thread. (only one PCI-e slot).

FYI: In SLI (Nvidia), one must use two (or more) graphics with identical GPU's; ie a pair of 9600GT 's but not a 9600GT paired with a 9600GTX

In Crossfire (AMD/ATI), the GPU's do not need to be identical but must be from the same family ; ie an HD 5750 paired with an HD 5770, but not an HD 5770 and an HD 5870


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

gcavan said:


> This only applies in a SLI/Crossfire configuration. You may always use two different graphics cards running separately. In fact, this is a non-issue if the OP is using the same motherboard as in his earlier thread. (only one PCI-e slot).
> 
> FYI: In SLI (Nvidia), one must use two (or more) graphics with identical GPU's; ie a pair of 9600GT 's but not a 9600GT paired with a 9600GTX
> 
> In Crossfire (AMD/ATI), the GPU's do not need to be identical but must be from the same family ; ie an HD 5750 paired with an HD 5770, but not an HD 5770 and an HD 5870


Thanks gcaven that's what I meant to say.


----------

